
What are symbols and how they can be useful to you - mwanago
https://wanago.io/2019/07/01/what-are-symbols-and-how-they-can-be-useful-to-you/
======
ktpsns
Super interesting feature, despite I find the name "Symbol" a bit unfortunate.
Maybe should be called "unique identifier" or so.

